# My AP THE ONE Log 2009



## Mr Brown

Okay tomorrow I will start my course of The One and being eating a strict 10-12 week diet.

Brief history - I've got nothing in the way of a physique of most of you guys but I wanna sort this out.

I've done a very poor, before my time oxymeth course a couple of years ago, less said about that the better and early last year I done a 250 mg cyp course which I lost pretty much everything of after I took a 5 month break from training last year following the bad acne I got. The past is just that but I'm really looking forward to doing this log and get myself back on track.

Stats

6'2"

104Kg

The Diet Meal 1 (Where Veg is mentioned this is to be included with rice not as an option)

(breakfast)

Either 2 eggs 2 whites on a slice of whole meal bread

or

50 grams of porridge oats

2x scoops of whey protein

5 grams of L-Glutamine

1000mg vitamin C

Meal 2 - 2 x scoops of whey protein

Meal 3 (lunch)

150 grams chicken breast

100 grams rice Green vegetables or salad

1000 mg of vitamin C

Meal 4 - 2 x scoops whey protein

TRAIN - TRAIN - TRAIN

AFTER TRAINING - 2 x scoops of whey isolate with 5 grams L-Glutamine

Meal 5 (dinner) 150 grams chicken breast 100 grams rice

or

200g jacket potato Green vegetables or salad

or 1 x tin tuna, fish or salmon 100 grams rice or 200g jacket potato Green vegetables or salad

BEFORE BED Portion of Cottage Cheese / 2 eggs 2 whites on wholemeal bread

Other Supps I will take

1000mg Garlic

50mg 5-HTP

3000mg 3,6,9 Omega Fish oils (split throughout the day)

3000mg Vit C (split throughout the day)

Melatonin - Where needed for sleep

The Routine After losing strength from my break from training I started doing a PPL 3 day split and got my strength back up a bit but I'm now going back to a four day split of.

Mondays - Chest Tri's

Tuesday - Legs

Thursday - Back and Bi's

Friday/Sat (work depending) Shoulders and Traps

Cardio - Off days and after training (building up)

THE ONE - 4 caps a day which isn't going to last long but I'll see how I get on with it. If it's placebo fine if it works bonus! So that's pretty much it, I start tomorrow, got my supps!

My protein and glut just turned up. I'll post horrible starting pictures tomorrow and get the ball rolling!

MB


----------



## shorty

cool... are you bulking or cutting.???... diet looks like a cutting one to me?...


----------



## Mr Brown

Yeah that's the plan, to cut and whilst I might not have much to cut down too I want to stick to a proper diet and give it a crack.


----------



## Ollie B

Good luck. Get some pics up of your before and after


----------



## Mr Brown

There's nothing much to see but I will be putting up start pic's tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to the next 12 weeks!


----------



## Vitruvian

I am in!


----------



## Mr Brown

....


----------



## Mr Brown

Starting Weight 230.4 lbs (this wasn't weighed in the morning like I usually do)

Todays Food so far-

Breakfast

50 grams of porridge oats

2x scoops of whey protein

5 grams of L-Glutamine

1000mg vitamin C

2x T/O caps

Meal 2 (mid morning) - 2 x scoops of whey protein

Meal 3 (lunch)

Salmon, Handful of spinach, 100grams cooked rice

1000 mg of vitamin C

1000 mg of Fish Oils

Meal 4 Whey Protein

Meal 5 Chicken breast 100g cooked rice small portion of brocli and spinach.

Meal 6 I added an extra shake of whey with water whilst Djing

Meal 7 125g cottage cheese,

1000mg Vitc

and 1000mg fishoils

Drank 4 litres of water, also had a bottle of pepsi max and a can of sugar free redbull djing


----------



## Mr Brown

sunday 5th

Waking Weight 224 lbs

Food -

Breakfast

50 grams of porridge oats

2x scoops of whey protein

5 grams of L-Glutamine

1000mg vitamin C

2x T/O caps

Meal 2 (mid morning) - 2 x scoops of whey protein

Meal 3 (lunch)

150g white fish, 100 grams rice, small portion of green beans

Meal 4 Whey Protein

Meal 5 Chicken breast 100g cooked rice small portion of green beans and spinach.

1 T/O cap

Meal 6 Whey Shake

Meal 7 125g cottage cheese,

1000mg Vitc

and 1000mg fishoils

Drank 4 litres of water, small bottle of diet coke


----------



## Mr Brown

Monday 6th

Waking Weight 223 lbs

Food -

Breakfast

50 grams of porridge oats

2x scoops of whey protein

5 grams of L-Glutamine

1000mg vitamin C

2x T/O caps

Meal 2 (mid morning) - 2 x scoops of whey protein

Meal 3 (lunch)

1 x tin of tuna 100 grams rice, small portion of green beans and spinach leaves 1000mg Vit C 1000mg Fish Oils

Meal 4 Whey Protein

2 T/O caps

PRO NOX GF pre workout drink

TRAIN

POST TRAIN - BSD - Regenerate

Meal 5 Tuna 100g cooked rice small portion of spinach. 1000mg Vit C 1000mg Fish Oils

Training - Trained with 3 friends tonight, felt strong tonight and had a good session.

Flat DB Press 10 x 10KG 10 x 25KG 8 x 40KG 6 x 40KG

Flat Flys 10 x 12.5KG 10 x 12.5KG 10 x 12.5KG 10 x 12.5KG

Dips 8, 8, 6 with pressups to failure after each

Decline Bench - 60KG x 10 60KG x 10 65KG x 8

close grip push downs 10 x 30KG 10 x 30KG 10 x 30KG

We finished on Tri's with cable push downs on a lightish weight 50 reps, 40 reps, 30 reps on rotation between all of us.

:sneaky2:


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking Weight - 223.2

I randomly find times in the day when I feel tired and weak from the diet but today wasn't too bad

Breakfast - 50g oats with 2 scoops whey

mid morning - Whey

Lunch - Went Cambridge today so cooked up my chicken and rice and handful of spinach and took in a small tub and ate it by the river

Mid Afternoon - Shake

Pre workout - Nox GF

Train - Legs

Leg Press 3 plates a side x 10, 4 plates a side x 10, 6 plates a side x 10 Then a drop set from six a side down to two a side.

Squats, 100Kg x 6 (twinge in my lower back) so finished on 3 sets of 60KG and went deeper.

Leg extensions lower weight more sets. 10 x 32kg and then drop set from 41kg.

Situps to finish.

Good sesh tonight but took a bit longer than I would have liked.

Post work out BSD regenerate

Post workout meal 150g chicken, 70g rice handful of green spinach

Food/Drink not on my diet sheet - Diet coke, 1x black coffee

Took my T/O capsules all together today as I forgot to take with break this morning.


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking Weight - 234lbs

Rest day! :thumb: I'm tired :laugh:

So I'm off all this week today is a cardio day. I had a horse riding lesson today <brokebackmountain> INSERT HERE </brokebackmountain>

Also done half an hours swimming. I'm fubar legs killing from yesterday in a good way. Swimming defo helped ease that.

Diet - Good All up to scratch as per previous days. I ate my lunch @ a beefeater with the GF and my Sis. They actually looked jealous of my tuppaware of 120g of salmon, 100g rice and spinach. I just wanted to leave asap.

Food/Drinks not on the diet list - 1 x green tea, 2 x small bottles of coke zero.

Looking forward to Back and Bi's tomorrow night.


----------



## Mr Brown

I'm no chef and my plate visuals are poor  but it was a damm tasty dinner


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds good so far, keep it up mate!


----------



## Mr Brown

Todays Lunch and Dinner


----------



## Mr Brown

Training - Back and Bi's

Legs are killing from Tuesday and horse riding yesterday 

Mood is good, think the diet is finally settling down now.

solo session tonight.

Bench over rows, 20 x the bar, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 70kg 8 x 75kg

close grip seated row, 5 sets

Wide t bar rows - 10 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg 10 x 35 kg 10 40kg (started too light)

Wide grip pull downs - 10 x 50kg, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg 8 x 60kg

machine preacher - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 25kg, 10x 30 kg

2 sets of hammer curls.

finished with 60 situps.


----------



## Mr Brown

Breakfast this morning. 50g oats, 2 scoops of banana isolate with water. Fish oils, Vit c, multi vit and 2 x the one caps. I won't post any more food photo's as I'm pretty much in the groove with the diet and will just mention any exceptions from now on :thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123

mate how do u does the one?do u up it each week or is constant throughout?


----------



## Mr Brown

Constant throughout. for me 2 tabs am 2 tabs afternoon


----------



## Mr Brown

Couldn't get to the gym tonight. Decided to paint the kitchen today which took longer than expected and my gym has shut early due to bank holiday.

So after a grueling paint session : )

I only have 12.5kg DB's in the house.

Front raises x 10

Seated OH press x 10

upright rows x 10

^^ this x 4

finished with

3 x 8 side lateral raises.

Cardio of 30 mins today.

food - stuck to diet all day

non diet food/drink - pepsi max


----------



## Mr Brown

Sat - Rest day - diet A'OK

Sun - Rest day - diet A'OK

Monday - Waking weight 222.4lbs


----------



## Mr Brown

Annoyingly my gym was shut yesterday so I will be training chest and triceps tonight after work.

Done 45 mins road cardio yesterday

Diet - Spot on

Waking weight 220.4 lbs


----------



## Ollie B

Cracking meals mate. Looks good


----------



## Mr Brown

Yeah I'm really enjoying my meals, I've never been a fan of veg but man I actually feel good for it! Salmon is my world right now haha love it.


----------



## Need-valid-info

make sure after training u get tht insulin spike. Cosume simple carbs straight after training i.e. sugar of some sort. Red grape juice is good for example


----------



## Mr Brown

This is my post workout meal and then dinner is about 25-30 mins after

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/Regenerate.html


----------



## Need-valid-info

tht sounds fine


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight 220.4 lbs

Chest and Tri's tonight

Wanted a new PB tonight.

*flat DB Press*

10Kg a side 15 reps warm up

20Kg a side 8 reps

45Kg.....4 reps two assisted NEW PB! :thumb: that's each DB being handed to me.

40Kg 6 reps myself 2 assisted

*incline DB flys*.

2 x 10 reps 12.5Kg a side

2 x 10 reps 15kg a side

*
chest press *-

15kg plate a side - 10 reps

10kg plate a side - 20 reps x 3

cable cross overs can't remember weight but 3 sets of 10

*Tri's *

*
Machine push down's* can't remember weight again nothing crazy but good pump 10 reps set of four.

*single arm tricep push downs SS'td with rope push downs* light weight for reps.

finished with situps.

Felt really good tonight. I had last week off work but obviously still trained I really think a combination of rest from day to day work stress, the diet (veg and good foods) and The One all paying factors.

I don't look anything special but I'm happy with my new PB today as I really wanted it. GF is cooking Mackrel for me as I type.

Beautiful


----------



## Mr Brown

New Food PB! peppered mackrel! I love it! I'm so fussy with fish! GF just cooked me up rice, spinach and peppered mackrel!

SO tasty! Happy time!


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking Weight 221.6

Okay Legs tonight - Got to the gym walked in had to literally jump in the middle of a couple of pals legs set. Horrible.

*Leg Press* - 4 plates warm up 10 reps.

5 plates 20 reps x 6 with only the time it took for one person to do 10 reps in between for rest. I struggled to catch my breath!

Final set was a drop set 5 plates for 10, 4 plates for 10, 3 plates for ten.

*Leg extensions.* 41Kg x 10 sets.

Fin

Random but damm intense and I felt ruined and was sweating and sore alot!


----------



## Mr Brown

Okay not much to see but here's a ten day comparison.


----------



## Mr Brown

*Back and Biceps*

*
*

Trained solo tonight

*
T Bar row wide grip*

20Kg plate x 10

40Kg 2 plates x 10

50Kg x 10

50Kg x 6

*Seated row upright machine*

warmed up on something light for 10 reps

40Kg x 10 reps

50Kg x 10 reps

60Kg x 10 reps

70Kg x 6 reps

*Barbell bent over row*

60Kg x 8

70Kg x 9

75Kg x 8

80 x 5

*Wide Grip Pull down*

50Kg x 10

60Kg x 10

60Kg x 10

60Kg x 10

3 sets on biceps to finish got a nice pump

:thumbup1:


----------



## Xtrainer

Definite difference in the photos bud. Biceps have a much better peak and you definitely look leaner. Keep up the hard work. How long do you have left on the course?


----------



## Mr Brown

Just under 3 weeks. Sticking to this diet for twelve but i don't really see the point in not eating clean no more. I really want to get my condition in check


----------



## Robbie

theres deffo some difference, you look leaner and as said above, your biceps are definitely bigger

What weight difference? Any sides yet?


----------



## Mr Brown

Feel sound no lethargy feel good when working out and feel strong.

I've been eating strict to my diet on the first page. I had that initial drop which i'd say is down to the diet but it's seemed to level out i guess as long as i'm seeing changes in the mirror then it's all good.

I do plan to add cardio when i feel weight changes slow down.

Cheers for the comments as i didn't think i'd changed much at all.


----------



## steve_b21

Good stuff mate, i can tell the change.

Any side effects??


----------



## Mr Brown

None for me so far!


----------



## steve_b21

The main side effect id be worried about is if my ball bag shrinks .... i know its just a phase if it does happen, but damn it would sh1t me up lol


----------



## Mr Brown

Oh sorry I mean yeah the nuts are on the way down but that was to be expected due to the product I'm taking. I don't really class that as a side effect just par for the course so to speak.

The nuts go, you bring them back. It's all good. I'm not gonna go with an agressive PCT. I suffered bad acne from Clomid last time I used.


----------



## Mr Brown

Feel very lethargic today! crashed this afternoon

*Shoulders and Traps*

Standing military press.

20KG bar warm up x10

40Kg x 10

50Kg x 10

55Kg x 8

after this I felt fubar if i'm honest

*front raises*

10Kg x 10

12.5Kg x 10

12.5Kg x 10

12.5Kg x 8

*Reverse cable cross overs *4 sets

*Upright Rows*

4 sets cant remember specific weights but actually felt strong doing this

Finished with four sets of shrugs

had my PWO shake got a mood on and went home.

nice

:laugh:


----------



## noturbo

Nice detailed log mate, and that food looks yummy :thumb:

Can definately see a difference in the pics too mate, similar to winger on here, looking quite alot leaner and arms looking much fuller with a better peak.

Good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking Weight 220 on the nose.

Rest day today

Cheers NT, don't really feel the weight is coming off me despite nailing the diet 100% I guess it's only 2 weeks in. I can't expect my physique to change over that time into something completely different.

I'm going to add Am cardio at week 4.

Edit - I got bored of moaning and went for 40 mins light jog and incline walking out in the fresh air.

HURRAH for cardio


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight 219.00

Rest day today - Cardio 1 hours hill walking.

I've lowered my rice weights and oats weights down for saturday and sunday. Feel alot more tired out for it too.

Salmon for dinner tonight, with 30g rice, spinach and rocket leaves. Fish oils and Vit C as standard


----------



## Mr Brown

so soon as i'm up neck a glass of water with the Glut in then prepare my oats and whey?


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight 218 on the nose.

Not a great nights sleep last night and felt tired today. I lowered my carbs down saturday and sunday and felt that. back up to normal today but the lack of sleep didnt help.

Overall I'd say 7/10 workout

*Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
*Trained solo tonight.

*DB press*

*
*

*
*12.5kg a side x 10 warm up

20Kg a side x 10

40Kg a side x 7

40Kg a side x 5

*Incline Flys*

*
*

*
*12.5Kg x 10

12.5Kg x 10

15Kg x 10

15Kg x 10

*Close grip push downs supersetted with rope push downs flaired < lol at the description*

*
*

*
*Can't remember exacts weights but I was popped after.

*3 sets on Chest press*, right shoulder started to hurt and is hurting a touch now. Ghey

*4 sets on cable cross overs*

*Finished with machine tricep push downs and some bodyweight dips to failure.*


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight this morning 218.04

Diet all in check, had some tinned salmon, greens and 70g rice for lunch. LOVELY jubbly.

Feel pretty pooped today! Training legs later on tonight. Time for a black coffee me thinks.


----------



## Mr Brown

*Legs! Huzzah!*

*
*

*
*Trained solo tonight

*
Leg Press - *3 plates x 10, 4 plates x 10, 6 plates x 10 6 plates x 10

Went to do some smith squats but then the squat rack became free

*Squats *- 100Kg x 8 120Kg x 8 130Kg x 8 130Kg x 8

*Leg extensions *41Kg x 10, 47Kg x 10, 52Kg x 10, 59Kg x 10

*Calf Raises *- 4 working sets


----------



## Mr Brown

Had a crack at CLICK ME

:bounce:


----------



## Mr Brown

Yesterday was a rest day.

Diet - spot on

tonight i'm training back and biceps.


----------



## Mr Brown

*Back and Bi's*

*T Bar row - *20Kg x 10, 40Kg x 10, 50Kg x 10, 55Kg x 7

*Bent over BB row - *50Kg x 10, 70Kg x 10, 70Kg x 10, 70Kg x 10

*Seated Row - *4 sets

*Wide Grip pull down - *50Kg x 10, 60Kg x 10, 60Kg x 10, 70Kg x 8

4 sets of various Bi exercises.

nice pump tonight felt good.

Dinner, Salmon, 50g rice, handful of rocket and spinach. Bonza

:thumbup1:


----------



## scott134

Congrats on sticking with your plan mate. Really good to see such a detailed log ... it's inspiring me to do the same!

Looks like you made some good progress in the first ten days. Time for another picture update yet?


----------



## Mr Brown

I'll do some more pic's tomorrow and stick em up.


----------



## Mr Brown

pic two was taken after the gym and pic 3 was taken upon waking this morning. :bounce:


----------



## 6108

Good job mate!


----------



## Xtrainer

I would say your detail is increasing, but you may not be getting enough out of the supp if you are dieting through it. I know you will re-comp, but you are in pretty good condition as it is. I would blast the diet, stay clean, and eat a lot to finish the course if i were you. You may just put on a few pounds of lean muscle.

Then diet to finish off during PCT.

To be fair, this is a good log and you are being very disciplined and working hard through it. Good job! :beer:


----------



## Mr Brown

Cheers for the comments guys and I'd love to do that but I've gotta do this for myself and my sanity :laugh: I need to shift these handles off my waist and strip that fat off my stomach as much as possible.

I know what you're saying and you're right I'm probably not getting the most from this course however I want to stick this diet out till the end. I'm pretty sure I'll run another bottle after twelve weeks depending on what sort of condition i'm in after that time. If I feel the diet has gone well I'll go for a rebound of the twelve weeks diet with another bottle.

So far I'm a fan of this stuff.

Diet wise it seems to be working well so far. Initial drop and then level'd out decreases on a week by week basis. I know I shouldn't weigh myself every day but I can't help it at the moment :innocent: I've got it all written down on my fridge and I'm down on a week by week basis so it's all good! :thumbup1:

Man week 3 feels like I've been doing this forvever already and I'm not even halfway through yet haha.

Waking weight today - 217.00 on the nose

:beer:


----------



## Mr Brown

Rest weekend.

Okay so tougher weekend on food this weekend. Had the inlaws up and went out for dinner last night! I had smoked salmon and rocket for starter (gave the breadsticks to the GF) and for main Tuna steak on green beans with new pots. Really tasty but did feel guilty even though it's nice and healthy :confused1: GF supportive as ever which is always nice. She wouldnt let me order anything bad even if I wanted too ha. drank diet coke during the meal. job done.

Today went out for a 2 hr walk took my lunch of chicken, rice and spinach in a tuppaware with me and ate it at the pub outside whilst everyone else tucked into chips and sanwiches and cheese and fun stuff :blink: I was knackered by the time we got to the pub but soon as I ate my food I was awake again. More diet coke and then a walk back.

So a bit of cardio and stuck to the diet! :rockon:


----------



## Mr Brown

Double post


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight - 215.8

Couldn't get to the gym last night, i have a persistant water leak in my bathroom. Unfun!

Diet is fine and tonight i'll hit chest.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Good log Mr Brown, excuse the fact that i don't know how to multiple quote, just thought i would add a few comments:


Great weight loss mate thats nearly 7kg

Nice meals, making me hungry

Whats with the coke? Can't you just bin it?

Whats with the L Glutamine taken by it self? What difference does it make.


----------



## Mr Brown

Cheers folzy, yeah it's slowly slowly on the changes front but seems to be heading in the right direction.

Zero sugar drinks are my only friend right now! I can't drop them yet.

On another note actually do i need to worry about sugar free gum as i chew a fair bit. Are the polylols carb's a problem?

I haven't actually got round to taking the glut on it's own in the morning i'm so snoozy at 7am it all goes in with my oats and shake.

The food has been a big thing for me, quite a learning curve actually. I used to be 18 stone a good few years ago and diet'd the wrong way down to 12 stone. I thought i knew my body well and held all the answers but everyday i find i learn something new about how my body reacts to my diet.


----------



## pastanchicken

Good log mate, very helpful.

Great progress so far


----------



## Mr Brown

*Chest and triceps tonight - *

*
*

*
DB Press - *10Kg x 10 22.5Kg x 10, 40 Kg x 10 40Kg x 6 40Kg x 3

*Cable Crossovers - *4 sets

*Decline Bench Press - *50Kg x 10, 60Kg x 10 70Kg x 8, 70 Kg x 6

*Machine Flys - *3 sets

*Bodyweight dips - *5, 8, 5 I jumped on straight after flys so felt pretty shagged

*Triceps - *

*
*

*
*

*
Flaired rope push downs - *4 sets up to 55Kg I think

*Close grip bench - *3 sets

*Single arm tricep push downs - *3 sets

bonza

I'm happy with my Dumbell press as I've never been able to do 40's for reps on my own.

Diet - spot on, extras include zero carb drinks, some sugar free jelly after dinner.

Had smoked haddock tonight with greens, it was tasty. I'm really getting into my fish!

just had my cottage cheese so bed time for me!


----------



## Mr Brown

*Leggies*

*
Leg Press - *3 plates x 10, 4 plates x 10, 6 plates x 10 6 plates x 10

*Squats *- 100Kg x 8 120Kg x 8 130Kg x 8 130Kg x 8

*Calf Raises *- 4 working sets

Came home went for a slow jog/walk for half an hour with the GF! hot and tired now. Had my PWO shake and ready for Tuna Steak dinner :bounce:

Off work tomorrow to meet a surveyor so training in the afternoon around 2pm back and bi's.

it's all good.


----------



## heavyweight

Just read the whole journal and think your doing great mate, well done:thumb: tap yourself on the back and have a rep


----------



## Mr Brown

cheers heavyweight! appreciate the comments :thumbup1:

Okay things I love about the diet -

Pepsi Max

Soya Beans - seriously healthy food IS nice new fav food for me :tongue:

Expanding my love for fish

Pepsi Max

South Park :lol:

Thing I don't love about my diet -

Sitting next to pals at work eating fried chicken, footlong subways and general fun foods :laugh:

I'm tired :mellow: and possibly slightly insane tonight :huh:


----------



## Xtrainer

I think that the 'slightly insane' actegory is one we pretty much all fit in to!!!

It's going well, good work with the weight loss!!


----------



## Mr Brown

haha! well I must actually be insane on my day off to come back from dropping the GF at the train station and then going for a jog and hill walk first thing.


----------



## pastanchicken

good man!


----------



## IanStu

Mr Brown said:


> haha! well I must actually be insane on my day off to come back from dropping the GF at the train station and then going for a jog and hill walk first thing.


Just read through your log mate....very thorough and concise, looking forward to seeing how it turns out in the end.

We are all insane mate to put ourselves through hell for a few pounds of muscle so don't worry about that!!


----------



## Mr Brown

*Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
BB bent over row *10 reps of the bar to warm up

60Kg x 8, 70Kg x 8 80 Kg x 8 85kg x 8 90kg x 6

*Deads for sets of 10 on 60Kg (lower back pain)*

*
*

*
Seated Row - *42Kg x 10 56 Kg x 10 70Kg x 10 79Kg x 10

*Close grip pull down - *20Kg a side x 10 35Kg a side x 10, 40Kg a side x 10 40Kg a side x 10

*Biceps* -

3 x seated dumbells 3 x standing with preacher bar and mini drop set on machine preacher to finish.

:cool2:


----------



## Mr Brown

I was out in soho last night took my food with me and a sugar free redbull. Felt dead on my feet last night. Just no energy! Woke up tired today.

Can't hit the gym tonight as i have to work till half one. I need to find a non sugar based energy source.


----------



## Mr Brown

Okay waking weight this morning is 217.2 lbs

should I be bothered my weight was 217 on the nose this time last weekend? :confused1: or should I stop weighing myself?

Wk4 photos and also my legs as i have forgot to put any proper photos up yet.

first pics are a Wk1 to Wk4 comparison latest being taken just now and both leg photos were just now also


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight - 219lbs

last night I had my first official cheat meal in four weeks. Nando's double chicken pitta plain with spicy nuts (oo err) Felt okay about it as I haven't gone off the diet plan once yet. It was either cheat or miss dinner completely.

today was a cardio day, diet is A ok. Went to Graftham water, hired bikes and done the 10 mile circuit of the lake. Was good fun! :thumbup1: I felt less guilty about the nando's too 

going to see what gyms are open local to me tomorrow and train either up my way or with another pal depending on my options being bank holiday n all!

:rockon:


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking Weight 217.8

Had a very lazy day today not doing much at all. :innocent:

diet is spot on.


----------



## Mr Brown

Just realised i'm all out of caps after todays 4.

Tomorrow i'll start pct. I'm half tempted to do otc pct only more of a 'just to see' i've got nolva available if need be. Don't fancy clomid after the horrible bacne i got last time i used. Once pct is done i'll be looking at doing a re-bound of sorts with either the one or something else. Not sure yet let's see how pct goes first.


----------



## Mr Brown

*Waking weight 217.6*

*
*

*
Training - Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
Flat DB Press - *12.5Kg x 10, 20 Kg x 10, 30Kg x 8 35 Kg x 8 40Kg x 6

*Cable cross over - *6 plates x 10 6 plates x 10 6 plates x 9 7 plates x 7

*Decline bench (25Kg under the bench) *50Kg x 8 60Kg x 8 70 kg x 8 75 Kg x 5

*Machine Fly's - *4 sets

*Dips - *9, 6 struggled tonight

*T push downs supersetted with flaired rope push downs - *4 sets

*Machine Dips - *3 sets

Fin.

Post work out shake then come home and the GF had cooked me this for tea.

140grams of rice, small amount of sun dried tomatoes, lots of greens bit of water, smoke haddock and salmon. It tasted AWESOME! added this to a recipe book I'm keeping of things I really enjoy.


----------



## Mr Brown

*Waking Weight 217.4*

*
*

*
Legs*

*
*

*
Leg press - *3 plates x 10, 4 plates x 10 5 plates x 10, then added 2 15Kg a side for 10 and another 2 a side for another 10 reps.

*
*

*
f****d :laugh:*

*
*

*
Calf Raises - *4 sets of 20 reps

*Squats - *60 Kg x 10, 100Kg x 10, 130kg x 8 was gassed

*Leg Ext - *4 sets of 20 reps

80 situps, 30 knee's up

tired

PWO shake

Dinner - Tinned salmon, 30g rice, handful of spinach.

desert a sugar free sweet and a scooby doo sugar free ice pole lol


----------



## Mr Brown

*Waking Weight 216.2*

*
*

*
*As I had an appointment on my back for physio I went with shoulders and traps training today.

Good session today, diet is fine, pepsi max is still my friend. Going to try some almost carb free soya milk with coffee tonight and see what it's like :thumb:


----------



## Mr Brown

Woke up 214 dead on this morning i'll presume that's coming off the caps. Hopefully get a back sesh in tonight just wanna see how the back is after physio last night.


----------



## Mr Brown

Weird but the past two nights I keep feeling REALLY hot and my GF feels my skin and goes "oh my god your freezing" I'm like NO! trust me I'm really hot!!!

weird


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight - 213 lbs

Saturday went to a minimal tech night in central. Took a couple of protein bars with me low sugar cnp. I had one vodka and diet coke aswell.

Yesterday went out for lunch, i had roast chicken and greens with a small portion of rice. I find i don't eat everything in sight like i used to. Evening meal was frozen lean mince and hundred grams of rice.


----------



## Mr Brown

*Training - Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
Flat DB Press - *12.5Kg x 10, 20 Kg x 8, 40Kg x 8 40 Kg x 6 40Kg x 4

*Machine Fly's - *3 sets

*Decline bench (25Kg under the bench) *60Kg x 8 75Kg x 8 80 kg x 5

*
Dips - 10, 10, 9*

*Cable machine -* tied up entire time I was training so I done a couple of set on incline bench closer grip

*
Machine Dips - *3 sets

*Close Grip* *Tricep push downs, *25Kg x 10, 30Kg x 10, 35Kg x 10

Felt tired and hungry throughout but still seemed to have strength there. Felt I had to work a touch harder than normal to make the lifts but that might have been off the back of late night saturday.


----------



## Mr Brown

Couple of meals I made the pepper and mince meal Friday and Turkey Meal sat night.

both tasty as. I've never enjoyed preparing food so much!


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight 212lbs

last night was legs trained with a pal at his gym and ended up gettin roped into doing a spinnin class ha! Christ it weren't easy. Done some leg press extensions and abs afterwards


----------



## Mr Brown

Rest day weds, back and biceps last night. Trained with a pal at a fitness gym so routine was limited but still managed a decent workout.

Done abs at the end and i got fierce cramp in my lower stomach! Horrible so time to drink more water me thinks.

Waking weight this morning was 211.6 so weight is still slowly coming down.

I think my love for zero drinks, pepsi max and sugar free things has come to an end. I won't go into detail but my stomach has pretty much told me no more!


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight 213.6 

Missed gym last night as was a mates birthday and went out for dinner so I'll be do shoulders shortly.

classed last night as a cheat as didnt want to be limited on the food front and I've been good all week. Had Thai although it was nothing like what I've had in Thailand :whistling: But non the less was nice to relax the food strings for the evening. I had thai crackers for nibbles, tom yum soup for start and chicken and cashew nuts for main with jasmine rice. but out of habbit I measured out visually 100g I guess that's a good thing though as I think portion control has always been my weak point. I couldnt finish my main :laugh: stomach must be shrinking and my pals were shocked cos they said "usually you'd have finished that in under 10 seconds flat.

I was driving so no booze and I seldom drink these days so no sad loss there either. Protein shake before bed and happy times all round.


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight - 211.6

sunday was a busy day, I went to a christening, too a couple of protein bars to keep me sain. I had some buffet too but this was just non seasoned chicken on sticks and a two tiny wraps of chicken and salad. I just can't eat what i used to! Chest tonight


----------



## Mr Brown

Haven't posted much this week but weight is the same. 211 pounds. I'm stopping all the daily weighing and will now only weigh myself on a friday.

I introduced some cardio this week, road walking, squash and light jogging. Next week i will start a proper cardio log on a spreadsheet building up my cardio levels.

I'm not looking to touch a fat burner just yet as i want to see how i get on first.

I will also be taking measurements of my love handles and inside leg width as i carry my most fat here i think. I do want to do another bottle of the one but i want to lose some more weight before hand so i can see the effects hopefully a bit more this time.


----------



## noturbo

Really good log mate, welldone on your result :thumbup1:

Reps for your hard work :beer:


----------



## Mr Brown

Thanks NT!

Last night I had a cheat meal with the GF -

This morning was half an hour of fasted cardio - light jogging, hill walking for 30 mins.


----------



## T.F.

Sorry to be lazy and not read all 7 pages, but what PCT are you running mate?


----------



## Mr Brown

Supps Currently taking - second gear, nolva, zma, berocca, garlic.


----------



## bowen86

well done mate!

watching this very carfully!


----------



## Mr Brown

Waking weight - 208lbs

Bit slack on the updates. apologies.

Okay this week was a bit of a mish mash week and I missed a couple of training sessions but have added some cardio in and the weight is still coming off.

.


----------



## bowen86

keep it up, will be purchasing the one very soon!


----------



## Mr Brown

Right this week

Monday - trained chest

Tuesday - trained legs

Wednesday - went to gym purely for 35 mins static cardio

Today - playin squash and then tonight will be hitting back.

I'm out Friday so saturday will be shoulders and cardio.

I'm working on getting a static exercise bike to help with my am cardio. Ebay or a loan bike either way i should have this sorted by the end of the weekend i hope.

I'll post up some photo's on saturday although i don't feel my physique has changed massively. I reckon this is down to my non full weeks worth of cardio. Anyway i'll post up pics any advice will be appreciated.

On a side note. Pct is done. Strength is slightly down but that could be mental rather than actual. Feel fine morning wood. Maintain erections. Only negative thing to report is a lack of interest in sex but i think that's a seperate issue.


----------



## pastanchicken

Is basmati as good a choice as brown rice Bulk?


----------



## Mr Brown

bulkaholic said:


> Well done on current weight loss mate:thumbup1: That rice i see in pics, is it basmati? if not it should be as normal white rice will spike insulin and reduce fat loss. One insulin is spiked your body switches off fat burning for some time.
> 
> Yes mate tis basmati, I switched to wholegrain at the start of this week but after 2 days went back to basmati
> 
> If you get hungry mate you could chuck in more protein as you seems a little down on this.
> 
> Okay I'll add an extra shake in or small snack
> 
> what cardio are you doing at present? I ask as weights will help but cardio is king for the fatloss. keep it steady state around 65% maximum heartrate. or go for high intensity interval training. so flat out 1 minute then walk one minute. if you can do more than 20mins of this you aren't going hard enough
> 
> This is my crux, well I say crux just the bit I haven't fully committed to but know I need to, I should have an exercise bike by the weekend hopefully! :innocent: If not then I WILL (hand on heart) commit to am. fasted cardio as I know it's the only way but it's just not my most favorite thing....
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions as have been through this very recently. I had a lot of help and would love to share what little knowledge I can to be of assistance


I massively appreciate you touching down in my log as I literally want to achieve some nice leaness and you have come such along way since your original photo's so like I say massively appreciate your input!


----------



## Mr Brown

Today/Tonight.

lunchtime - 50 minutes playing squash, came out dripping so good cardio sesh.

Tonight - Back and Biceps, Im training at a pony fitness gym until the end of next week so limited on my options and done 80% machine work but kept the reps higher than normal and rests less and was fubar by the end!

Tomorrow night I'm out so Saturday will be Shoulders and traps day


----------



## Mr Brown

This is where I'm at as of this morning.

Defo need to up the cardio to start seeing more changes :whistling:


----------



## Mr Brown

Picked up an exercise bike this morning so i'll be all over the am cardio now! Actually looking forward to it. Nailing my diet was a big thing for me and it was never about trying to do it all at once and failin.

Am cardio is the new addition and will be interesting to see the results it brings in the next 8-10 weeks


----------



## Mr Brown

6am - 30 mins static bike.

Breakfast - 60g oats, 2 scoops boditronics express whey, 5g glut, + vit c and fish oils.


----------



## Mr Brown

6am - 35 mins static bike.

Breakfast 50g oats 2 scoops express whey along with all my vits. Note to self, go to bed earlier until i get customed to the new am cardio. Watchin extreme rules is pretty ledge whilst pedaling away though


----------



## pastanchicken

Just seen the pics mate. Looking so much better than the first lot you took.

Good on you :thumbup1:


----------



## bowen86

awesome mate well done!


----------



## Mr Brown

Cheers lads.

Last night done legs, not a bad session but felt drained! I had strength but no real energy to use it. Done some abs and stretchin to finish

Now i know this is probably roll eyes to most of you seasoned am cardio lot but i slept thru my alarm. Cardio Fail. I'm so tired it's untrue! However feeling guilty i dropped the GF At the station come back put on WEC 41 and done a solid 20 mins before rushin out the door! Feel slightly less guilty this morning now.

On a side note WEC is very good so far!


----------



## Mr Brown

6am - more WEC, more fasted CV, 40 mins static bike.

Feeling good despite feeling my strength is down a touch. Still i'm looking forward to tonight for a back sesh.

Semi related i've got another tub of the one but don't want to use it on a cut but also don't want to do a dirty bulk after losing the weight i've lost. Maybe a slight adjust to my macro's on the diet when i do decide to do it and try and keep it clean. By the time i decide to do it i'll likely start a new log.

Next 6-8 weeks i'm gonna keep the diet nailed keep the am cardio going and strip off of much as possible. I've ordered some grenades just on the back of feeling down on energy. I'll post as and when i introduce them. Lovely job


----------



## Mr Brown

Just worked out my macro's for an average days food and shake's. I'll upload it when i get a sec (i post on my mobile as most websites are blocked) on average around 2000 cals a day


----------



## Mr Brown

I had a cnp flapjack today.....naughty. I did do twenty mins cardio after back tonight thou. Good sesh tonight. Lighter weights higher reps good intensity. Finished with so bicep work and stomach crunches with a weighted ball and stomach conditioning


----------



## Mr Brown

6am - 45 mins cardio and 2 episodes of the inbetweeners. It's a new lifestyle! Shoulders tonight


----------



## Mr Brown

Cool beans

tonight was shoulders, no main carbs since my oats this morning just fats so had a couple of handfuls of nuts pre train and some coffee black.

DB Shoulder Press, 28kg a side for ten reps 4 sets failed on rep 8 on the last set.

Upright rows 4 sets, front lateral raises 3 sets got up to 14kg a side, reverse cable crossovers 3 sets, behind the back cable raises, shrugs with DB'S Felt i had plenty in the tank but exhausted my self nicely too. No carbs for me tonight 180g lean mince with rocket and spinach. I'll be up for fasted am cv again tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Brown

Would really appreciate someone taking a look over an example days worth of food. :thumbup1:

sorry it's not in excel I havent got office on the pc so using google docs

macros.pdf


----------



## Mr Brown

Cardio saturday rest sunday after a late night on saturday. Upset stomach and lack of sleep so no cardio this morning but i'll be back on the case tomorrow. Training chest tonight


----------



## Mr Brown

6am this mornin - 50 minutes fasted static bike. My **** hurts

Chest last night

DB press 32's 4 sets of 8 last set to failure.

Cable crossover 4 sets

incline fly's 4 sets

close grip bench 3 sets

push downs supersetted with single arm tricep cable extensions no rest

finished with some ab work. Should be changin to a new gym on wednesday


----------



## Mr Brown

30 mins evening pre dinner cv tonight.

Rest night tonight instead of my normal wednesday.

Will be training back tomorrow instead


----------



## Mr Brown

6:10 am - 45 mins static bike this morning


----------



## Mr Brown

6am - 40 mins cardio


----------



## Mr Brown

I've decided to close end this log this week as the original purpose was surrounding the One and that has been covered. I'll be starting a new log for my new goals this weekend.


----------



## pastanchicken

Fair do's mate, been a good read


----------



## Mr Brown

8.00am - 55 mins fasted cardio


----------



## Mr Brown

Okay this is the end of my AP the one log.

in terms of the compound I do like it. increased strength, no acne was another big pro for me.

sides i experienced. - increased aggression, slight lack of sleep

Overall it's hard to give an extensive review as I was cutting and I haven't got alot of mass like alot of the boys on here but I will run this compound again on some sort of lean bulk diet but that will be further down the line.

I hope everyone has enjoyed the log.

MB


----------

